# Calgary to Toronto & Ottawa Road Trip this Summer



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I am planning to do a road trip from Calgary to Toronto and Ottawa this Summer. I will be using Trans-Canada Hwy 1. My plan is to drive 12-14 hours a day. Here is the plan so far -

Day 1 - Calgary to Winnipeg. I will find a place to stay at night through Airbnb. My budget is $40-60 per night for accommodation.

Day 2 - Winnipeg to Marthon or White River. I already checked Airbnb but did not find any host in those areas. Do you know any cheap motel/place, where I can stay at night within my budget. 

Day 3 - Marthon or White River to Toronto. After couple of days staying in Toronto, I will visit Ottawa.

1) Is there anything really important such as lack of gas station in areas that I need to know?
2) Will there be any challenge?
3) Is there any free parking near Toronto and Ottawa downtown area?

Please share your experiences and provide some suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have been back and forth out west a couple of times, but only once along the TransCanada from London, Ontario to Edmonton and then back a couple days later.

There is a severe lack of gas stations along the route in rural areas. Always fill up when the opportunity presents itself. A lot of the stations along the rural areas close down at night.

I was running low on gas and managed to get to a lonely gas station/variety store in the middle of nowhere just before he closed. I said........."it is pretty lonely out here. What happens if people run out of gas ?"

He said........"happens all the time. People just sleep in their cars until morning"............LOL.

You get to realize how big the Province of Ontario is..........and it is up and down, up and down, and all around going around Lake Superior. 

You might find your distances take longer than you think...........especially for the third day in Ontario. It takes about 6 hours just to get from Sudbury to Toronto on Hwy 400.

You might want to consider taking Hwy 11 in Northern Ontario. It is the route that many long distance truckers use, but it is more dreary than following the lake on Hwy 17 (Trans Canada)

A discussion on that topic

https://www.reddit.com/r/ontario/comments/27e5r1/driving_across_ontario_hwy_11_or_17/

Also.............there are areas between the major urban centers that don't receive any cellphone communications at all.

Both ways I stayed at a small motel in Terrace Bay, Ontario. It is a small well kept place with reasonable prices and it is right opposite a park with a great view of Lake Superior.

If I recall correctly, this is the one I stayed at. There are three in the area. This one seems to have decent reviews.........simple, clean......gets the job done.

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...eviews-Norwood_Motel-Terrace_Bay_Ontario.html

They call it Terrace Bay, because the rocks formation forms a natural terrace and the motel sits where the terrace flows down to the lake.

It has a restaurant/bar next door but I didn't eat there. Best stop and eat in bigger centers, because everything closes early in the small towns and villages. (you might want to always have some munchies on hand, fruit,cookies..........whatever just in case you get stuck in the middle of nowhere and have to spend the night with no restaurants open)

I will leave Toronto and Ottawa questions to others who live there.

It will be a beautiful ride............gorgeous views along Lake Superior, and the Prairies have a special beauty as well.

Actually the best time to go would be in the fall, when the trees are out in full color. It is magnificent and there are companies and Via Rail who run tours to Norther Ontario that time of year.

Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you happen to make it back to south of Sudbury (Hwy 17 to Hwy 400) around when you want to stop for the day and you want to spend an inexpensive night on a northern lake, we used to have a camp at this marina.

It is located 60 miles south of Sudbury off Hwy 400. There is an exit and a road that leads to the lake and river system.

They have full cottages for rent, but you would probably be more interested in a small "bunkie" which rents for $80 a night.

It sits right beside the water and has a bbq and firepit, but you would need a sleeping bag. There are communal washrooms and showers.

Just saying...............not a bad way to spend a night, eat a couple of hot dogs and let the loons sing you to sleep. You can swim, rent a fishing boat or paddle boat if you want to explore the lake a little.

You would have to book it to reserve as there are only a couple of them and people who know about them rent them for a day or two.

http://www.harrislakemarina.com/


----------



## Bowzer (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been caught twice running out of gas driving through northern ontario. 

Basically don't plan to drive late/all night, there may not be anywhere to fill up that's open.

I'm one of those people that had to sleep in their cars at a closed station, on a freezing stormy night. With not enough gas to leave the engine running for longer than 5 minutes every hour, just to warm the car a bit. I did not want to drive further and risk running out of gas at the side of the road (likely outcome). 

Worse, when 9am rolled around, the gas station I was at didn't open - it was Easter Friday. I had to take a chance and knocked on the door of a house next to the gas station. Fortunately they owned the station and turned the pumps on for me.


----------



## Bowzer (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh, I also got caught for speeding on the trans canada, where the speed limit dropped to 60. As a southerner used to major highways, that the "trans canada highway" would drop its speed so low was a shocker.

It wasn't even anything obvious like driving through a town. It was native land or something, or near native land. 

I was driving alone, with cruise control on, and then all of a sudden there's police lights. He probably picks people off all day long. 

Anyhow, be aware of the speed limits on those lonely roads.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

20 litre gas can ... http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/20l-can-0283052p.html#srp ... I use them to fuel the boat ... they're odorless to carry.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

You will be driving long days, stops for gas and a fast food bite only. Be familiar with your inter-town/city distances and fill up accordingly and you won't run short. Have a good (paper) map of Ontario in the car. Only occ loss of cell phone coverage in N Ontario.

Calgary to Winnipeg (1327km) long day (~13hrs) but easy driving, 4 lane-divided hwy, you are in the summer season so traffic will be heavier, should be able to avg 100km/hr w short gas stops, leave by 5am, sunglasses for sunrise, lose 1 hr at Manitoba border. Comfort Inn 3109 Pembina Hwy (won't meet your price criteria though).

Winnipeg to Marathon (986km) very long day (~12hrs+stops), 2 lane in Ontario with occ passing areas, speed limit is 90km/hr, use Hwy 102 at Thunder Bay unless you want to go through Kakabeka Falls, lose 1 hr just west of T Bay, short stretch east of Thunder Bay is 4 lane-divided hwy my be construction towards Nipigon, traffic will be a consideration.

Marathon to Toronto (1103km) another very long day (~12hrs+stops), 2 lane aa with occ passing lanes, built up north and east of Sault. Short stretch east of Sault and west of Sudbury is 4 lane-divided hwy. Once you get on #400 south of Sudbury most is 4 lane-divided highway and 100km/hr, some construction.

If you were to add a fourth day I'd stop at Nipigon/T Bay rather than Marathon and add a night at Sudbury


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Bowser may be thinking of the the stretch between Sault St Marie and Sudbury? There is a slow reserve stretch and other small towns you go through. OPP is also heavy around Kenora.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We are doing the same trip then on to PEI/NS.

Going through the US. Calgary, Regina, Estevan, Minneapolis, Sarnia, Peterborough. We will do Priceline bidding or Hotwire for hotels. We will overnight in Glendive, Mt, Minneapolis, and Lansing. We find the roads are better/faster in the US. Gas is less expensive. Food is more expensive.

We have done the trip both ways several times over the years.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for your valuable suggestions. This will be our first trip. Therefore, I would like to use Hwy 1 and see the beauty of Canada.

- What is the name of cities/towns where there is no gas station? Like... the distance between Golden, BC to Revelstoke, BC is 200 km and there is no gas station in between those areas.
- What is occ passing area/lanes?


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Instead of going through Sudbury, another option is to hop on the ferry at South Baymouth to Tobermory. It could be a nice reprieve from the long drive but would add some time.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Scorpion...if you are driving from Calgary to Toronto you will not be passing through Revelstoke or Golden. Seems to the signage says something like no gas for 156 KM...not a big deal. If you do plan to do a side trip you are correct, no gas station since Glacier closed.

There are numerous passing lanes. These are two lane one direction. Parts are single lane. Biggest issue is not the trucks but the novice rental RVer's and those who have not pulled trailers before....they can be a real danger if you do not watch out for them. It can be slow before Golden as the road is single lane in part and very windy. Also, a fair amount of road construction-they are twinning the road. We travel this route often, as late as twice last week. No need to worry about gas. But definitely gas up in Alberta before going west.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Very few cities/towns that would actually have no gas station. You can get from major town to town with no problem. For example gas in Winnipeg, then 353km to Dryden, then another 353km to Thunder Bay, then 224km to Terrace Bay, 260k to Wawa, 227km to the Sault, 315km to Sudbury...
Just know what the full-tank range of your vehicle is and the distances along your route.
If you really want to get comfortable with where the gas station is in town, where the nearby Tims or McDonalds is, go to Google street view and 'drive' through the town. For some pull-offs like Med Hat, Swift Current, the Regina and Winnipeg bypasses it is nice to actually have 'seen' where you turn, what the landmarks are, etc.

occ passing lane - I meant the occasional passing lanes that are built through N Ontario where you pick up a second lane in your direction for a few km that allow you to pass slower traffic. In stretches outside of these, the road can be windy/hilly with few safe passing places. Upcoming passing lanes are well signed, e.g. 'passing lane in 5 km'. If you are stuck behind slower traffic and need to pass keep an eye for the the sign, be prepared to pass when the passing lane comes. Pass at a high speed then move to the slow lane so you allow vehicles behind you to get past the slow traffic as well - nothing worse than a driver who uses the passing lane at a slow speed and the lane disappears again before other drivers can utilize it. 

Since this is your first trip, I would suggest you consider adding a few days, esp. around the Great Lakes, to make it more leisurely to allow for some stops (not as necessary across the prairies IMO). Planning to do it in 3 days really is a marathon esp. during tourist season. I've driven this route both directions 5 times in the past 18 mos.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

occasional passing lanes.............it means that the two lane road will occasionally split into a 3 lane road with one extra lane on one side of the highway to allow for passing slow vehicles. Then the extra lane will switch to the other side of the road.

Basically your side of the road will become a two lane road for awhile and then go back to a one lane road. You have to pass and pull in to a single lane before it runs out.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

@ian - I know that I will not be driving through Revelstoke or Golden while driving to Toronto. It was an example of cities where there is no gas station in between cities. 

@OnlyMyOpinion - I will be driving my 2005 Honda Civic and I think I will be able to drive 650-675 km/per full tank. My plan is to buy gas when the tank is half. I will be driving back to Calgary and I might spend 5 days on the road instead of 3 days. Do you know any cheap motel/place in between Winnipeg and Sudbury? Where do you usually stay in those areas?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I saw lots of passing lanes while drove to most of the Western Canada. Sorry, I couldn't understand the meaning of occ. Now I understand that it's occasional.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Well again, I've not used Airbnb. We hotel it at Comfort Inn when possible, where we have a member card and CAA discount. We stay close to the highway and to gas/food. Usually pay about $105 to $120/night. One downside is that we are on the road before their free breakfast starts at 6:00am or so  With Airbnb, any of Sudbury, Sault St Marie, Winnipeg, Regina. Then I see Airbnb spots in Thunder Bay, Terrace Bay, Marathon, Wawa. Thunder Bay or Terrace Bay could replace Nipigon.

Depending on weather and timing, we stay:
Westbound: 1st full day from Toronto - Beaver Motel or Birchville Hotel, TransCanada Hwy, Nipigon, or if doing a short 1st day to Sault St Marie - Comfort Inn, 333 Great Northern Road, Sault St Marie
2nd full day from Toronto - Comfort Inn, 3221 Eastgate Drive, Regina, or if 1st day was short, to Winnipeg - Comfort Inn, 3109 Pembina Hwy, Winnipeg
3rd day - Winnipeg or Regina to Calgary

Eastbound: 1st full day from Calgary - Comfort Inn, 3109 Pembina Hwy, Winnipeg 
2nd full day - Winnipeg to Nipigon as above, or if good road conditions and traffic, Mystic Isle Motel, TransCanada Hwy, Wawa 
3rd full day Nipigon/Wawa to Toronto, or if doing a short 3rd day, to Sudbury - Comfort Inn, 2171 Regent St South, Sudbury
short 4th day - Sudbury to Toronto


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You will have a hard time finding free parking in downtown Toronto. Sometimes you can park for a few hours on residential side streets, but normally not overnight.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I was checking google maps and found that there is a toll route in Toronto. I think it's called 407 ETR. 

- Any idea about this toll route? 
- What is the benefit of using it?
- Can I avoid it? 
- How much is the fees for a sedan car?

Thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> I was checking google maps and found that there is a toll route in Toronto. I think it's called 407 ETR.
> 
> - Any idea about this toll route?


It just bypasses the busiest part of the 401 going through Toronto



> - What is the benefit of using it?


During rush hours ...or if there is a serious accident on the 401 going east or west and the express and collector lanes are backed up with stop and go traffic, *it is an escape route if you are bypassing Toronto anyway. *

However, you need to listen to the information radio channel to hear if there is any accidents on the 401.
Some overhead signs are electronic and warn you of any serious traffic backups, however, you need to be able
to get to the 407 ETR access points to get on it. If you are stuck in traffic on the 401 east or west, it is TOO LATE!

It is EXPensive to use. Normally you need to buy a transponder, but there are cameras as soon as you get on the 407 
that will read your licence plates at the entry point and exit point and send you a bill in the mail
if you don't have a transponder and just passing through on a "one time basis'. 

The 407 toll road starts at Whitby (take the 412 north from the 401 to get to it), and goes north of Toronto all the way to Burlington where it meets up with the 403. Burlington is close to Hamilton.

You can also get on it from the 404 (Don Valley Parkway North) 
You can get back onto the 401 at Mississauga (just west of Pearson Airport)
Fees are calculated base on the actual part of the 407 ETR you travel. Go to their website below for a sample of the fees. 



> - Can I avoid it?


Just stay on the 401 and put up with the traffic and any accident slowdowns if you have lots of time



> - How much is the fees for a sedan car?


It depends on how far you travel on it as the fee (including a trip fee for using it) is calculated by the kilometer
If you have a transponder, then the fees are recorded through the transponder and you get a bill.

if you don't have a transponder and only using it once to go through the Toronto area, then cameras at each entrance and exit will record your license plates and you will receive a bill.

www.407etr.com/en/tolls/tolls/toll-calculator.html
www.407etr.com/en/tolls/rate-charts/rate-chart-complete.html

Just as a sample of the charges: If you travel the full length of it from Brock road (Hwy 7) to the Queen Elizabeth Way (QEW):

*NOTE: WITHOUT A TRANSPONDER, THERE IS AN ADDITIONAL CAMERA FEE (FOR RECORDING YOUR PLATES AND SENDING
YOU THE BILL IN THE MAIL)*

Trip Charges
With a Transponder---------------------------Without
*Toll charge *
*(107.964km @ 32.27 ¢/km)*
$34.84-----------------------------------$34.84
*Trip charge	$1.00	$1.00*
Camera charge	$0.00-------------------------$4.05
Total	$35.84----------------------------	*$39.89*


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I didn't realize the 407 cost so much to travel one end to the other.

I used to take it when going up north to Parry Sound if it was a busy time. I picked it up west of Toronto and got off at Highway 400 to go north. It cost $7 each way back then.

It is all in the timing. We tried to travel really early in the morning and pass through Toronto around 4 a.m. That would get us to Pointe Au Baril in time to stop for breakfast.

If the OP has the option on when to travel through Toronto.................really early in the morning is best.............like 3 - 4 a.m.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I will be staying in Toronto for couple of days. So, there is no way to avoid Toronto.

After checking the fees to use 407 ETR, I have enabled avoidance "Toll Route" in my GPS.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you guys have any suggestion about the emergency roadside assistance? I was thinking to apply for a Sears My Advantage program, which is $29.99 a year but provide free DAA Roadside Assistance for a year. Have you ever used DAA Roadside Assistance? 

https://staging.searsadvantage.ca/EmergencyRoadsideAssistance.aspx


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> I didn't realize the 407 cost so much to travel one end to the other.
> 
> I used to take it when going up north to Parry Sound if it was a busy time. I picked it up west of Toronto and got off at Highway 400 to go north. It cost $7 each way back then.


It used to be a lot cheaper to use it, but then it was sold and privately owned,I heard. 


> TORONTO — Ontario has awarded a $1.2-billion contract for the completion of Highway 407 East, a provincially owned portion of the toll road.
> Blackbird Infrastructure has signed a deal with the government to design, build, finance and maintain the final phase of the project.
> The province will set, regulate and collect tolls, which it says will be lower than on the privately owned 407 ETR, and the funds will be used for infrastructure and transit. Construction is set to start this fall and is scheduled to be completed in 2020, with the first section set to open in December 2017.


Depending on where you get on it and get off it, it is less expensive. The sample was the charge for the full route,,but the charge for the camera to record
your plates (if you don't have a transponder) and the $1 usage charge starts at $4.05 + 1.00 ($5.05 minimum to use it and 32.22c/km.

The total length of the 407 ETR is 107 km and if you are travelling through the busiest section of the the 401 through Toronto and have a plane to catch and there is a tractor-trailer jack-knifed and a major accident on the 401 inside the city of Toronto boundaries, it is cheaper time wise to pay the toll and get to Pearson to get on your flight without missing it. 
From Whitby to the 400, these days is about $13.88 with transponder and $17.93 with the camera charges and $1 trip fee.

The problem is KNOWING when to use it as a bypass route. 
If you don't care about the cost and just want to get on it and cruise at a constant speed (I don't think it is patrolled that much for speeding, posted speed limit is 100km/hr, but nobody travels at that speed on it. However it is policed. 

Transport truckers who have perishable goods or don't have time to waste sitting stalled in a section of the 401 where there has been an accident are willing to use it too. It's a great time saver..but at a cost of course. 



> It is all in the timing. We tried to travel really early in the morning and pass through Toronto around 4 a.m. That would get us to Pointe Au Baril in time to stop for breakfast. If the OP has the option on when to travel through Toronto.................really early in the morning is best.............like 3 - 4 a.m.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> Do you guys have any suggestion about the emergency roadside assistance? I was thinking to apply for a Sears My Advantage program, which is $29.99 a year but provide free DAA Roadside Assistance for a year. Have you ever used DAA Roadside Assistance?
> 
> https://staging.searsadvantage.ca/EmergencyRoadsideAssistance.aspx


Never used it. I've used CAA and Canadian Tire Road Assistance. 
While the yearly fee is very competitive at $29.99 per year,however, the 25km tow to the nearest repair centre would bother me. All the rest of the benefits the Sears DAA offers is pretty much basic and similar to what the others offer. 

Picture a breakdown on Sunday night and you and your family in the vehicle, and the tow operator refuses to tow you any farther than 25km and 
the nearest qualified repair centre (dealer or other) is 50 to 100km away. 
What are you going to do? At least if you have a roadside assistance plan
with at least 100km towing (some have even more), you can find a motel in the area where the car is going to be repaired the next morning when the garage opens. 

While some tow operators do not allow riders in their vehicles (absolutely not in the towed car), some will to get you to the nearest motel.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, 25 km is noting in the Trans-Canada Hwy 1. Sometimes there is noting within 200 km. As you used CAA and CT Roadside assistance, which one you would choose again or recommend. Thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> Yeah, 25 km is noting in the Trans-Canada Hwy 1. Sometimes there is noting within 200 km. As you used CAA and CT Roadside assistance, which one you would choose again or recommend. Thanks!


The CT roadside assistance is cheaper ($69.95) than CAA (but they will only tow up to 250Km to the nearest CTC garage, I believe, to do your repairs and only your personal vehicle is covered. Whether that is desirable or not is up to you.


The CAA membership covers you (the driver) and is applicable to rental cars. I don't have CAA anymore but recently had to rent a wheelchair van from Hertz (Ottawa to Toronto) for 3 days and decided to pay the $3.99 daily extra roadside assistance fee. $12. Didn't need it, but there is no way I could change a flat tire and neither could my driver.

If I had CAA roadside assistance coverage, the rental van would have been covered under the CAA membership. 
The basic plan ($70) only provides towing within 10 km and 4 service calls
The Plus plan ($114) covers towing up to 200km, and 4 service calls.

As a side note; it is always easier to find a tow truck that is affiliated with CAA than with the other roadside assistance
plans (which for the most part are cheaper like Costco, CTC or TD.
Nothing worse like having your vacation ruined because of a breakdown. A flat tire, you can even change yourself on the
road..but if the car won't start or move, then it will require a tow..and that is the insurance you are buying with
these roadside assistance plans.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> 3) Is there any free parking near Toronto and Ottawa downtown area?


No.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> I am planning to do a road trip from Calgary to Toronto and Ottawa this Summer. I will be using Trans-Canada Hwy 1. My plan is to drive 12-14 hours a day. Here is the plan so far -
> 
> Day 1 - Calgary to Winnipeg.
> Day 2 - Winnipeg to Marathon or White River.
> Day 3 - Marathon or White River to Toronto. After couple of days staying in Toronto, I will visit Ottawa.


That's going to be a long haul that will not be very enjoyable. Calgary-Toronto is 3530KM, 38 driving time hrs by Google. I think Google uses posted speed limits to calculated driving time, so you can probably figure less; but it does not add any time for breaks and stops.
Toronto to Ottawa is 413km, 4h.12 minutes by Google. Most people figure 5 hours to allow for stops.
Ottawa- Calgary is 3487 Km via the northern Ontario route, 36 hrs driving time.

You can shorten the distance slightly to-from Calgary by going through the US, but I think any time you gained would be lost at the border crossings nowadays.

By my estimate it's going to cost you at least $600 in gas round trip, in an 11-yr. old car. Round trip bus fare would be about the same, and save you time if you can sleep on a bus.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

OhGreatGuru said:


> By my estimate it's going to cost you at least $600 in gas round trip, in an 11-yr. old car. Round trip bus fare would be about the same, and save you time if you can sleep on a bus.


One of the acquaintances went to Ottawa from Edmonton last week and the round trip flights were around $790. We will be travelling two people and it would cost us $1,600 for flights. That's just airfare plus food and accommodation. We have a place to live in Toronto. If we take my car there, we can drive to other places such as Niagara Falls. I think it would be less expensive if I drive there instead of taking bus/flight.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> That's going to be a long haul that will not be very enjoyable. Calgary-Toronto is 3530KM, 38 driving time hrs by Google. I think Google uses posted speed limits to calculated driving time, so you can probably figure less; but it does not add any time for breaks and stops.
> Toronto to Ottawa is 413km, 4h.12 minutes by Google. Most people figure 5 hours to allow for stops.
> Ottawa- Calgary is 3487 Km via the northern Ontario route, 36 hrs driving time.


I'm replying here to your post *Great Guru* but it is to answer some concerns from *Scorpion.*

I have to agree that Scorpion's plans to travel from Calgary to Toronto in 3 days is a *TAD AMBITIOUS*! 
There is no way you can maintain the average speed for those 3487 L-o-n-g kilometers from Calgary to Toronto in 36 hrs of driving..if that is the plan.

After the first 12 hr driving day, you will be exhausted..wiped out from being on the highway. 2.) You do have to stop for rest breaks every 300km at least, and pee breaks as necessary. 3.) going into roadside restaurants for coffee and snacks 
4.) traffic and speed zones in areas where Hwy 1 takes you through a populated area, not to mention some spectacular scenery stops on Lake Superior where you can pull off the highway, take a break from driving and enjoy the Lake Superior shoreline.

I did that in 1972..from Hanover ON with a Pinto towing a small tent trailer all the way to Calgary and back. Because of the mountain grades, I parked the tent trailer at a gas station in Calgary and went on through the mountains with just the Pinto all the way to Vancouver...and of course back home again. 

Since I lived in Hanover at the time (worked for Telesat earth station there), I decided to go to Tobermory on the Bruce Peninsula and take the ferry across to Manitoulin Island (South Baymouth) and then take #6 to Espanola ON and (over a couple of bridges to TransCanada Hwy 17. 

The ferry crossing is 56km and takes abouyt 2hrs and 33mins + the waits for loading and unloading, but it is a fun "temporary cruise" and saves you a lot of time and driving going around the other way by highway 17 to Sudbury and then down the 400 (Parry sound) to Toronto.

The cost one way on the Chi-Cheemaun ferry is about $54.75 for two adults and any children. it is a lot more fun than the boring hwy 400 route..at least for 56 kms. 
https://www.ontarioferries.com/en/fares/



> By my estimate it's going to cost you at least $600 in gas round trip, in an 11-yr. old car. Round trip bus fare would be about the same, and save you time if you can sleep on a bus.


It also depends on the size of the engine..a 4 or 6 cylinder maybe...but probably not a V8. There are some steep grades along the northern Superior Trans-Canada route which will affect gas consumption.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

scorpion_ca said:


> One of the acquaintances went to Ottawa from Edmonton last week and the round trip flights were around $790. We will be travelling two people and it would cost us $1,600 for flights. That's just airfare plus food and accommodation. We have a place to live in Toronto. If we take my car there, we can drive to other places such as Niagara Falls. I think it would be less expensive if I drive there instead of taking bus/flight.


$790? That is high. I've flown 13,500 km for about the same. 

Have you heard of New Leaf Travel Company? Just for comparison, Edmonton to Hamilton is about $500. A very ambitious journey you have, one to remember. 
http://gonewleaf.ca/


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you use any specific website to book a hotel/motel or just go to their websites to book it in advance? Thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> Do you use any specific website to book a hotel/motel or just go to their websites to book it in advance? Thanks!


It depends on where you want to stay in Toronto, how much you want to pay per night , and the time of the year you want to book. *It's all variable. If there is a major event (Sports or Pride weekend) the prices go up as the availability goes down. 
*
Last week we drove to Toronto and stayed in a Days Inn E Lakeview on Kingston road. 
This is rated as a two star hotel, but clean, friendly atmosphere and free continental breakfast as well as free vehicle parking. 

I was trying to find an affordable hotel close to my brother/mother's place as I am now in a wheelchair and can't manage the stairs at my mother's place.

I booked online through Amoma.com as this seemed to be the site that this hotel was using for booking. The AVERAGED cost per night was $111 + 13% ONT tax; + a one time Toronto city TAX charge of $11.25. (You will be charged this in any hotel/motel you stay in the GTA). Total cost for 3 night stay was $386.21. 

I'm sure that there are motels out there cheaper, but I wanted a hotel that was clean and as close as I could get to my relatives without having to do a lot of driving across the city.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got CT Roadside Assistance Gold Plan for $69.95 plus gst though it's $99.95 on their website. It also includes a free oil change, $20 oil change, $34 oil changes and etc.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> I just got CT Roadside Assistance Gold Plan for $69.95 plus gst though it's $99.95 on their website. It also includes a free oil change, $20 oil change, $34 oil changes and etc.


Not a bad deal with the free oil change and coupons for future oil changes etc. 

The only drawback is their included towing is good for 25km, or to the nearest CT garage. 

Wouldn't be much use if your vehicle breaks down on a lonely stretch of highway in Northern Ont. or on the prairies, but for those situations there is always MasterCard.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you mean 25 or 250 km? As a gold plan member, it's 250 km that is better than most of the roadside assistance company. I am not sure but I think we should be able to get a shop within 250 km.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

carverman said:


> ......
> I booked online through Amoma.com as this seemed to be the site that this hotel was using for booking. The AVERAGED cost per night was $111 + 13% ONT tax; + a one time Toronto city TAX charge of $11.25. (You will be charged this in any hotel/motel you stay in the GTA). Total cost for 3 night stay was $386.21.....


The GTA hotel tax is 'voluntary' and you can insist it be taken off your bill. I believe it is called a destination marketing fee. It is not a legal tax and the hotel must remove it if you ask.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

twa2w said:


> The GTA hotel tax is 'voluntary' and you can insist it be taken off your bill. I believe it is called a destination marketing fee. It is not a legal tax and the hotel must remove it if you ask.


Didn't know that.
Next time I will, but that amount was added to my prepaid reservation when I booked with Amoma online with my MC.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> Did you mean 25 or 250 km? As a gold plan member, it's 250 km that is better than most of the roadside assistance company. I am not sure but I think we should be able to get a shop within 250 km.


I was thinking of their Silver plan..here are the differences between the Gold and silver.
I don't know what they even offer two plans, other than the towing mileage there really isn't much difference and with the discounts why would one choose a plan that will only tow you up to 10km?
Note the these plans only cover your personal vehicle and not the driver as some other plans do..so that if you have to rent a car you are NOT covered.

Features† Gold Silver
Coverage	Vehicle........................................Vehicle
Primary plan	$99.95* annually....... ......	$69.95* annually
Additional vehicles (up to 3 can be added)	$69.95* annually 
per vehicle	$37.95* annually 
per vehicle
Activation Fee	$0	$0
Service Calls per year	5	3
Towing Service *GOLD:250km per service call to the destination of your choice* SILVER:*10km per service call* to the destination of your choice
Battery Boost	Yes	Yes
Flat Tire Change	Yes	Yes
Lock Out Service	Yes	Yes
Fuel Delivery	Free delivery PLUS emergency fuel supply	Free Delivery
Gold: *Extraction/Winch	2 Tow truck and 2 service provider for 60 mins* Silver: Tow truck and 1 service provider for 20 mins
Trip Accident Assistance	Up to $200	Up to $200

Interesting detail about the extrication with winch for the SILVER plan. Suppose you find your car in a ditch for some
reason...swerving to avoid a deer or other critter and you end up in a ditch through no fault of your own.
You make a cell phone call to CT road assistance and they send out a local tow truck to pull you out.

Tow truck operator looks at his watch as he arrives,and takes his sweet time to find the optimum tow attach and wraps the tow cable around your car underneath somewhere. 
Maybe by that time the 20 mins are up...so he can say.."sorry, can't pull you out..ran out of time..you will need to pay more..will that
be cash or MC?":biggrin:

Kind of stupid, but the time limit should be un-necessary.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

twa2w said:


> The GTA hotel tax is 'voluntary' and you can insist it be taken off your bill. I believe it is called a destination marketing fee. It is not a legal tax and the hotel must remove it if you ask.


 ... are you absolutely sure? Where did/do you determine it's "voluntary"? I don't think this "city/destination" tax is unique or voluntary just to Toronto/GTA for that matter as same chain hotels apply it to world-wide city destinations.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... are you absolutely sure? Where did/do you determine it's "voluntary"? I don't think this "city/destination" tax is unique or voluntary just to Toronto/GTA for that matter as same chain hotels apply it to world-wide city destinations.


http://www.citynews.ca/2016/03/23/torontos-voluntary-hotel-tax-catching-most-tourists-by-surprise/


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Tourist associations do not have the ability to tax. Period. End of. 

Don't pay it. Just regret all the times we paid it prior to getting wised up. Had it reversed on the last three stays in Alberta and BC. Heading to Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Gaspe, PEI, NS, and Newfoundland next month. Don't intent to pay it there either. Not a lot, but it all adds up. Better in my pocket than theirs. The savings should pay for a nice dinner somewhere.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ What about the USA or other countries, any idea? Learned something new today, thanks!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In many other jurisdictions so-called "tourist taxes" are quite legal, and have been around for decades, it not longer. You would have to examine each jurisdiction.

The problem in GTA is that it is a "fee" that it is set by a trade association that has no authority to set or collect taxes. The hotels could hide it in their overheads, but then 
a) they would have to show it as part of their gross income, and try to convince CRA it should be a tax deductible expense; and
b) they would have to open their books to each other to prove they were being honest about how much they owed to the association, which for business reasons they likely do not want to do.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't know about the US. Most Europe hotels, from our experience, charge net of VAT, ie bottom line. Though, a few times when we have done Priceline bids we have had to pay a small, extra city tax. Not sure what this was. 

We are travelling in the US next month but our hotels are Priceline wins so all is prepaid and we cannot see the breakdown. Perhaps on the way back.....if we don't get a Priceline win or a good Hotwire offer!

In all of my travels for business in Canada and the US, two cities stand out for having exceptionally high taxes/fees. One is Toronto, the other Boston. We did just make a reservation in Nova Scotia. The add on tax is apparently 17 percent. That is a great way to discourage tourism. But, Nova Scotia and NB are both well on their way to becoming the financial basket cases of Canada for the long term.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ian said:


> Don't know about the US. Most Europe hotels, from our experience, charge net of VAT, ie bottom line. Though, a few times when we have done Priceline bids we have had to pay a small, extra city tax. Not sure what this was.
> 
> We are travelling in the US next month but our hotels are Priceline wins so all is prepaid and we cannot see the breakdown. Perhaps on the way back.....if we don't get a Priceline win or a good Hotwire offer!


Same when I booked with Amoma online (Days Inn). I had to prepay for the June weekend when there were activities in Toronto, and June/July/August is prime tourist season, so you have to prepay to reserve the room.

In most cases there are very few rooms left at a rate that most people can afford, so you just take what you get. 

As you mentioned, there is no bill at the desk to examine the breakdown as the billing is done online. So there is no way the desk clerk can refund the $10 extra city charge.

I suppose if you wanted to stay in the Trump Tower at $300 or more a night or the Royal York, you could reserve the room and pay at the desk and argue about the $10 'tourism fee", but online, it's not possible. 




> In all of my travels for business in Canada and the US, two cities stand out for having exceptionally high taxes/fees. One is Toronto, the other Boston. We did just make a reservation in Nova Scotia. The add on tax is apparently 17 percent. That is a great way to discourage tourism. But, Nova Scotia and NB are both well on their way to becoming the financial basket cases of Canada for the long term.


I think that Toronto is going that way too, but gouging the tourists is something that a lot of places do. I guess the consensus is that if you can afford to travel, you can afford to pay all the taxes. 

At least the Toronto hotel "tax" or whatever they call is is a flat fee of $10.25.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

In the Bahamas is called a "guest tax". We were surprised to receive this bill at check-out time since we had booked an AI vacation a few years ago. The previous 10% tax has now been replaced by a 7.5% VAT.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The company that I worked for held annual sales gatherings for the Canadian team. They used to have them in Toronto. The meetings got switched to Las Vegas on several occasions. Pure math. Toronto was too expensive.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

atrp2biz said:


> Instead of going through Sudbury, another option is to hop on the ferry at South Baymouth to Tobermory. It could be a nice reprieve from the long drive but would add some time.


If we want to take this ferry, we will have to go Sault Ste. Marie>Espanola>South Baymouth>Tobermory>Toronto. This is what I have found in Google Maps. Please share if you know any other better routes.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

That's right, you turn south off the TransCanada onto Highway 6 through Espanola and south to the ferry. Scenic, definately a nice diversion from the 69/400 drive.
Reminds me that I just broke my 'swiss cheese' limestone rock last week that I collected below 60ft when I last dove at Tobermory. Ticked me off, it looked really neat.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

scorpion_ca said:


> If we want to take this ferry, we will have to go Sault Ste. Marie>Espanola>South Baymouth>Tobermory>Toronto. This is what I have found in Google Maps. Please share if you know any other better routes.


No, that is a pleasant route. Other than the cost per person and the wait times to load and unload, you get a chance to get out of the vehicle, stretch your legs on the upper deck and maybe a small lunch or beer for the 2.5 hr journey on the ferry.

After that grueling 3 day or more "marathon"..btw that is a pun, since there is a place called Marathon on Hwy 17), being on the road with 10 -12 hr days, the last thing you want at that point is more gruelling 4hr drive through hwy 69 and
then get on the 400..at that point it isn't much fun any more..you just want to get out the car!

I would suggest to take a break from all that driving and enjoy the view from the ferry deck..wave to the gulls or whatever.

Once you land at Tobermory, very quaint diving place, I might add, ou get on the Bruce penisula hwy6 to Owen Sound, then pick up hwy 10 at Chatsworth, and take it to Markdale and Flesherton then Shelburne, where you pick up hwy 89 for a while, then pickup hwy 10 again, and that will take you to Orangeville,
where hwy 10 becomes Hurontario, and then becomes the 410 in Brampton, to take you to the 401 going across the top of 
Toronto.
There are other routes to get to Toronto as well, but this is the way I used to go.

BTW, I used to work for Telesat in the early 70s and lived in "*Ham*over" Ont, so I know these roads quite well.
Been up to Tobermory a couple of times , and took the ferry there to Espanola when I drove out west, and the same route on the way back. My trip was a `few kilometers `shorter because I didn`t have to go all the way to Toronto on my return from out west, but I have done the* hwy 10/hwy89/hwy10 route many times* travelling to Toronto back then.

It's stiill a 3hr 48 min drive to Toronto (296km) via Brampton hwy 410.
and if you got the Sudbury to Toronto route via Parry Sound (with a lot of nothing in between) it's still another 389km
which includes 52km from Espanola (where you vere off hwy 17 to take the ferry) .


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

carverman said:


> ...It's stiill a 3hr 48 min drive to Toronto (296km) via Brampton hwy 410 and if you got the Sudbury to Toronto route via Parry Sound (with a lot of nothing in between) it's still another 389km which includes 52km from Espanola (where you vere off hwy 17 to take the ferry) .


Yup, Google maps says both routes are about 450km from Espanola. The land route (Espanola>Sudbury>69/400 to Toronto) is about a 4 1/2hr drive, Indy500-like as you approach Toronto. The ferry route (Espanol>ferry to Tobermory>Toronto) is about a 7 1/2hr trip. 
So I guess it depends on the OP's intentions for the trip, 'marathon' or slower and more scenic.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

We discussed that we would take the ferry to go to Toronto but we would use Sudbury route when returning to Calgary. I prefer scenic routes and hopefully I will enjoy this route/trip.

Do I need to make a reservation for the ferry? After browsing their website, my understanding is that they charge for passengers as well as vehicles. The total fare would be $33 for two passengers and $39.65 for my sedan plus HST...total $82.09. Those who used that ferry - Is there any coupon or promotions that we could use?

We booked a private room ($40) in Winnipeg through airbnb and a cabin ($60 plus hst) near Catfish lake.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

carverman said:


> Once you land at Tobermory, very quaint diving place, I might add, ou get on the Bruce penisula hwy6 to Owen Sound, then pick up hwy 10 at Chatsworth, and take it to Markdale and Flesherton then Shelburne, where you pick up hwy 89 for a while, then pickup hwy 10 again, and that will take you to Orangeville,
> where hwy 10 becomes Hurontario, and then becomes the 410 in Brampton, to take you to the 401 going across the top of
> Toronto.
> There are other routes to get to Toronto as well, but this is the way I used to go.


When I searched Google maps from Tobermory to Owen Sound to Toronto, it shows the above mentioned routes. I think I will use the same route unless my GPS takes me to the lake.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Ha ha. Yes do be careful with that GPS.

View attachment 10769

A 23-year-old Kitchener woman took a wrong turn and drove into a Tobermory harbour just before midnight on May 13, 2016.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2699376/kitchener-woman-following-gps-takes-wrong-turn-drives-into-harbour/


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, I was referring to that news.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Yup, Google maps says both routes are about 450km from Espanola. The land route (Espanola>Sudbury>69/400 to Toronto) is about a 4 1/2hr drive, Indy500-like as you approach Toronto.
> 
> 
> The ferry route (Espanol>ferry to Tobermory>Toronto) is about a 7 1/2hr trip.
> So I guess it depends on the OP's intentions for the trip, 'marathon' or slower and more scenic.


Yes, the driving distance from Espanola either way is pretty much the same, but it all depends after 3-4 days whether you have had enough sitting in the car and want a change. The first 150km until you get to Parry Sound is boring..swamps and
muskeg and muskeg and swamps. 

When I took the ferry, it was *also one way on the way home from driving all that distance out west to Vancouver and back*.


Sitting in the seats of an uncomfortable little Pinto pulling a tent trailer was getting to be close to torture towards the end because the stress on the little car pulling the 4 sleeper tent trailer caused the pinion bearing in the back differential to increase the clearance gap between the crown gear and pinion of the 72 pinto (rear wheel drive) *and it started to HOWL
and the farther we drove the louder the howl became..* It started somewheres in the Northern Ont route around ThunderBay. Pure torture to the brain. 
We had to stop and buy some earplugs to wear and even that wasn't enough.:biggrin:

We stopped along the way (Marathon I believe) at a gas station for ear plugs and consultation with their mechanic who mentioned that a temporary solution to stop the howling noise was to stuff some sawdust in the access hole in the differential cover to take up the excess clearance between the gear teeth.

It worked for a while coming from Northern Ontario but by the time we got to Espanola, it started to howl even louder! 

We were glad there was the ferry to stop the ringing in our ears.

It was a pleasant trip for about 3 hrs..15 mins to load (2.5 hr crossing) and 15 mins to unload..of peace and quiet. And the torture started again from Tobermory to Hanover, where we were living at the time.

Had to go to a junk yard and change out the entire rear end to stop the noise. It was quite a road trip!:listening_headphone


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

carverman said:


> When I took the ferry, it was *also one way on the way home from driving all that distance out west to Vancouver and back*.
> 
> Sitting in the seats of an uncomfortable little Pinto pulling a tent trailer was getting to be close to torture towards the end because the stress on the little car pulling the 4 sleeper tent trailer caused the pinion bearing in the back differential to increase the clearance gap between the crown gear and pinion of the 72 pinto (rear wheel drive) *and it started to HOWL
> and the farther we drove the louder the howl became..* It started somewheres in the Northern Ont route around ThunderBay. Pure torture to the brain.
> ...


No kidding! You have the script to a Chevy Chase vacation movie there. Maybe the mechanic should have ensured they used some good hardwood sawdust, it might have lasted the distance. 
I drove 2-way once with a tent trailer when the kids were young. Impala I believe. No such stories, but I am not someone you will see in the road with any kind of travel trailer. I just don't like having them back there.
We have a 2014 Honda CR-V EX-L, and as I said upthread have done the round trip 5 times in the last 18 mos (expect another in Sept). I find it very comfortable and can drive from 6am to 9pm (15 hrs) only stopping for gas and coffee (carry easy-to-eat cheese sticks, fig bars in the car). Its strictly an A-B trip, no sightseeing.
I need the vehicle and hitch at our destination and don't want to pay flight and suv rental for a month like I had to once.
With cruise and over 500 albums on a memory stick I find the drive pretty relaxing, esp. across the prairies. Only crazy parts are the Winnipeg bypass and as you get into GTA traffic. In winter weather I add another day and drive to conditions.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> No kidding! You have the script to a Chevy Chase vacation movie there. Maybe the mechanic should have ensured they used some good hardwood sawdust, it might have lasted the distance.


I think he used any sawdust he had in the shop maybe to mop up the oil spills. It was cedar sawdust or some such..NOW if he had used Ironwood (very hard wood), then it might have lasted a bit further, I thinks.

After a while it was so loud that people following me wondered what it was that was making that noise.

Yes, it would have made a good script for a "Chevy-Chase-Carver" movie. "The road trip to hell and back"...funny I should mention this..

In ThunderBay we pulled into a Amethyst mine, where for a "few dollars" we could see a display of big Amethyst rocks (HUGE!) they had pulled out of there in the open pit mine, and for a "few dollars more"..we could go with a supplied pickaxe and lob off whatever we could carry back from the area we were allowed to go into..well ..not the "good stuff "mind you, but still it was fun. 

Rules where pretty lax back in those days, today, you would need hardhats, boots and sign a waiver to even go into the mine..lawsuits..but back then we didn't even think about injuries.

Funny thing on the drive to the road to the mine (off the hwy) there was a sign that read "THIS IS GOD'S COUNTRY...PLEASE DON'T BURN IT ALL TO HELL!
Still remember that sign to this very day and that was...44 years ago!..why can't I remember much of what happened between 1972 and present?

While we are on roadtrip stories...(besides running out of gas with the pinto in Northern Ontario), there was this campground at Nipigon, on lake Superior, we pulled in for the night and set up tent trailer..tired but tried our hand at fishing..caught a pike and a bass, cleaned them for supper, but put the fish guts in trash can next to the trailer..big mistake!..all night long, there was noises of critters coming around to investigate the "spoils" and fight over them..mostly raccoons, which while noisy bickering, don'tcause any real damage..except ....one of them crawled up a tree next to one bed end and the other raccoon wanted some of the booty, so they start fighting and screaming in the middle of the night..one of them loses his balance and falls out of the tree onto the soft top of the bed end where we were both sound asleep at 2am..'talk about waking up from a dead sleep and the wife screaming scared out of her wits.

Ok,so we settle down again after realizing it was a racoon and not a black bear, and shortly afterwards, we hear the tow chain on the trailer tongue rattling, a funny critter noise..then all of a sudden..the waft of "ode de skunk" comes into the trailer..too dark to move the trailer and afraid of any skunks out there spraying us..so we held our noses until the dawn approached and I gingerly peered out of the trailer to see it they were gone..they were. 

Packed up the tent trailer and pulled out real fast out of the "Campground from Hell"...

Ya, road trips..you can encounter some interesting wildlife and experiences.



> I drove 2-way once with a tent trailer when the kids were young. Impala I believe. No such stories, but I am not someone you will see in the road with any kind of travel trailer. I just don't like having them back there.


Yes, they can become unwieldy in high winds..my travel trailer was longer than the Pinto. Ran into some hard rain storms on the Prairies..had to pull over because we couldn't see the road, it was coming down so hard..and the trailer was swaying the car all over the road..but we made it.
But I didn't want to take any chances on the mountain grades and burn out the brakes on the Pinto (drum brakes), so we parked the trailer in Calgary and stayed in motel along the way and back to Vancouver. 





> I need the vehicle and hitch at our destination and don't want to pay flight and suv rental for a month like I had to once.
> With cruise and over 500 albums on a memory stick I find the drive pretty relaxing, esp. across the prairies.


USB memory sticks were something nobody heard of back then..8 track tapes were the norm in most cars..love the way the music was interrupted with a fadeout whilethe playback 8 trk head switched tracks..clunka-clunka..then you wait for a 2-3 seconds and the music continued where it left off..
crude but that's all we had back then.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

For you "rock hounds"..here is the website for the Thunder Bay Blue point amethyst mine..
for a few dollars you can scrape up some nice amethysts to take home..maybe even make a ring from what you pick as a souvenir...there are gift shops in most with all sorts of manufactured
amethyst stuff. Depending on the time of day you pass by and the weather...it's worthwhile to check one of these out.

www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserReviews-..._Point_Amethyst_Mine-Thunder_Bay_Ontario.html

http://www.amethystmine.com/schedule_and_rates

and the Purple Haze..hmmm..did Jimi Hendrix ever visit this mine?
http://www.purplehazeamethyst.com/

Also don't overlook the giant Canada Goose at Wawa ( good place to stop for a photo op) WaWa means "Big effing goose"in Ojibwa
http://www.wawa.cc/living-in-wawa/about-wawa/our-famous-canada-goose/


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, and make sure your vehicle can climb hills!!!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

And gold bugs in particular driving the TransCanada will pass Hemlo (east of Marathon) and should look north of the highway to see Barrick's Williams Lake gold mine. This is the last of 3 mines that have operated here. It will produce just over 200,000 oz this year at costs of about $800/oz. Remaining P&P is nearly 1 million oz. In the first 25 years, Hemlo's mines produced 21 million oz, nearly 11% of the 192 milion oz of gold produced from Ontario's 9 mining districts/camps in the previous 100 years (the Klondike rush produced about 13 million oz).
Think about the fact that Hemlo sat under the highway for years, until 1981 when David Bell got funding from "The Pez" who had the patience to let 76 holes get drilled on Larche & Mckinnon's claims before they intersected ore. A staking gold rush and lawsuits didn't prevent Hemlo from pouring its first gold bar in a very short 4 years. 
I think I linked to this CBC documentary in a previous thread: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXDBAENrEK0


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I have completed the trip. I drove around 9,463 km in 16 days, visited four provinces (AB, SK, MB & ON) and 14 cities. 

I thought before the trip that driving in Northern ON would be beautiful but driving in BC and AB was more beautiful compare to Northern ON. I also took the ferry but I had to wait around 5 hours in the terminal to get the ferry. It was a busy day.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

:encouragement:
Thanks for the update. I'm interested - would you do it again? What/where did you really enjoy? And not enjoy?
You're a hardened Hwy 401 QEW racecar driver now. Life will never be the same. :cower:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it safely............You all come back now hear !


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

On CBC Newsworld the Mayor of Ottawa was talking about the planned celebrations in Ottawa for Canada's 150th birthday.

The events start on December 31st, 2016 and run until December 31st 2017.

They have tons of events planned and it should be a good time.

Hopefully, many fellow Canucks will make the trip sometime during the year from all across Canada.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> :encouragement:
> Thanks for the update. I'm interested - would you do it again? What/where did you really enjoy? And not enjoy?
> You're a hardened Hwy 401 QEW racecar driver now. Life will never be the same. :cower:


I don't mind driving but if I have a option I would drive through Banff, Jasper, Kelowna, Osoyoos, Vancouver, Whistler and other parts of BC. I think those areas are more beautiful than SK, MB and ON. I visited 1,000 islands though it has 1,864 islands and took the Boldt Island boat tour, you will need Canadian passport or US visa. I liked that. I also visited Algonquin park while driving from Toronto to Ottawa....didn't like it much.

I really enjoyed the day at Mont Tremblant in Quebec.

I was kind of scared at the first time while driving on the Hwy 401 on the Saturday night. Everybody was speeding including police officers. I am not sure why they still have 100km speed limit. Police officers usually drive 130km without the lights on. 

There was a paid parking where I lived in Toronto. Therefore, I parked my car 8-10 minutes walking distance in a residential street. Another reason was to park there is to do some exercise. One day around 1 pm I was walking to get my car and one lady asked me some money and cigarette. I asked her what would she offer me if I gave her the money. She would give me a BJ for $20. That's the best thing I liked in Toronto. My friend was waiting for me. So, I did not go for the offer.


----------

